# 5D mk III HDR samples.



## nick.b (Mar 30, 2012)

I hope I'm posting this in the proper section, if not.... sorry.  

I've seen some interest in HDR samples and comparisons of the different presets. I tested it out the other day. Here are some samples of the different looks you get from the presets.

I'll start with the scene using a two stop ND grad filter, custom WB, converted in ACR using standard presets. 




_Y3C7345 as Smart Object-1 by brownrigg.nick, on Flickr


Natural preset.




_Y3C7331 by brownrigg.nick, on Flickr

Art Standard



_Y3C7336 by brownrigg.nick, on Flickr

Art Vivid




_Y3C7337 by brownrigg.nick, on Flickr

Art Bold




_Y3C7338 by brownrigg.nick, on Flickr

Art Embossed 




_Y3C7339 by brownrigg.nick, on Flickr


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting... It's a shame the HDR's didn't carry over the warmth of the initial non-hdr shot, but if you got anymore, feel free to pass along. =)


----------



## nick.b (Mar 30, 2012)

I should probably clarify I changed the WB in post not in camera. I kinda like the cool WB the AWB chose in the HDR shots but the first shot is more accurate. Changing the WB settings in camera to shade or cloudy would have achieved a similar result to the first shot I suppose. I'll probably be playing around with the HDR function some more this weekend. I don't usually bother with HDR too much but with how easy the camera makes it I'll be exparementing with it some more for sure. 8)


----------



## @!ex (Mar 31, 2012)

The in camera HDR is convenient and all, but this camera is a true HDRI monster if you know how to use it. Best bracketing features in the world (besides the 1D), fast fps, full frame low noise ISO, and crazy amazing L glass. This here is a test shot I snapped yesterday, 7 shot 14ev handheld. I originally ordered the siggy 12-24, but the mkiii's sensor highlighted how soft it was, so I bit the bullet and ordered a 14mm 2.8 II L and all I can say is WOW. If you could see the 100% crops on this you can actually see people in the top levels of the building. This is just a test shot, so don't mind the comp too much. I LOVE this camera and lens.

Also, just a little advice, the test images above don't really necessitate HDR as the DR isn't really that far out of single exposure range. HDR is often overused or used in situations where a single exposure is more than enough to cover the DR in the scene. Part of the challenge in using HDR is knowing what it's advantages are...


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 31, 2012)

so I'm planning to take pictures in the HDR mode for a job.
i was going to use this new separate CF and SD card thing to separate the raws from the jpegs(it only creates the HDR in jepgs which makes sense)
HDR quirk?
here is the issue:
I'm trying to designate the raws and jpegs to different cards,
so, even if i choose RAW ONLY in the camera settings, on the CF card i get the raws and the jpeg HDR. ok, good.
but on the SD card i get 3 jpegs representing the raws, and the HDR jpeg.

but, when I'm in the same setting, except i choose a standard method of saving the media, instead of separating to different cards, i get the 3 raws and the one jpeg on one cf card. 4 files, which is right. ok, good.

but i have no idea why or how if i chose to separate the cards i get 3 more jpegs representing the raws on the sd card too.
weird.
i would just like the 3 raws to save to one card and the 1 HDR jpeg to save to the other.
is this how it is?
or am i doing something wrong?
thanks in advance.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Apr 1, 2012)

Couple of in-camera HDR from this morning.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 1, 2012)

@!ex said:


> ...so I bit the bullet and ordered a 14mm 2.8 II L and all I can say is WOW.



@!ex. Ive been looking at the 14mm 2.8 II for some time now, and have always been wondering how much I would actually use it! Ive got enough glass in my bag the way it is. Give me a full report on that bad boy and let me know if I should pull the trigger! How useful do you think it would be for wedding photography?


----------



## te4o (Apr 1, 2012)

@lex, could you please elaborate on which DR necessitates HDR and where would you NOT use it? I.e. what are your indications for HDR. 

@preston: have you looked into the 15/2.8 Zeiss?


----------



## @!ex (Apr 5, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > ...so I bit the bullet and ordered a 14mm 2.8 II L and all I can say is WOW.
> ...



I'm no wedding photog, but I do think that it is useful in indoor settings where you can't just back up to get the whole FOV you want. I love it because it is the sharpest ultra wide I have ever used, even die open (and I have used a lot). It also has very low distortions for an UW, and the CA's, which can be a huge problem with UW's, are very very impressive. All in all I was wondering if I was feel any remorse on the price, and I honestly don't. 

I HIGHLY recommend it, IF you know how to shoot with and UW and need its unique characteristics. It blows other UW's out of the water.


----------



## @!ex (Apr 5, 2012)

te4o said:


> @lex, could you please elaborate on which DR necessitates HDR and where would you NOT use it? I.e. what are your indications for HDR.
> 
> @preston: have you looked into the 15/2.8 Zeiss?



If you can capture the brightes part of the image and the darks in the detail you want in a single exposure, then HDR is not needed. If one or the other blows out in a single shot then HDR can help. The more extreme the better.


----------



## @!ex (Apr 5, 2012)

a few more examples from the last few days...


----------



## @!ex (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## @!ex (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 5, 2012)

@!ex said:


> HDR is often overused or used in situations where a single exposure is more than enough to cover the DR in the scene.


most factual statement made by anyone this week


----------



## tomscott (Apr 5, 2012)

96Brigadier said:


> Couple of in-camera HDR from this morning.



Nice images, but they do look a little flat, bit of PP would sort them out.


----------



## @!ex (Apr 5, 2012)

tomscott said:


> 96Brigadier said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of in-camera HDR from this morning.
> ...



Also be extra aware about the foreground and "subject" when using a wide angle, especially when shooting landscape. Otherwise the eye gets lost right off the bat and it's hard to find the story in the capture...


----------

